# قسمين جديدين في المنتدى



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

*قسمين جديدين في المنتدى*

بعد الغيبة الماي روكية, و بعد التكاسل الماي روكي الذي شهدناه من فترة

تم اضافة قمسين جديدين للمنتدى و هما التالي:


*اقوال الاباء* 
قسم خاص بأقوال الاباء و القديسين

*قسم ال paltalk (بالتالكيات)* 
قسم خاص بغرف البالتالك و محاروته و اخر الاخبار على الساحة البالتولكية
اضافة بسيطة لا تذكر, لكن سنشاهد بعض الحركة و التفاعل في قسم البال تالك, نظرا لشهرته و لكثرة المواضيع بخصوصه...

سلام و نعمة من اسرة ادارة الكنيسة العربية


----------



## Michael (18 مارس 2006)

حبيب الرب

روك ربنا معاك طول ايام حياتك

ويوفقك مع خطيبتك

روك انتى فعلا محتاج حاجة 

بس مش عارف

ربنا يناولهالك

بجد من صميم قلبى

ربنا يناولهالك

صديقك مايكل


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

*شكرا ليك حبيبي مايكل على كلماتك و مشاعرك, ربنا يخليك لينا*


----------



## +Dream+ (18 مارس 2006)

*ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك يا روك*


----------



## blackguitar (19 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا روك على تعبك الشديد اوى اوى ده عشان المنتدى *
*بجد مش عارفين نعمل معاك ايه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 مارس 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا روك دايما فى جديد و حلو لصالح المنتدى


----------



## My Rock (19 مارس 2006)

*بلاك, همتك في قسمك الجديد, الذي ستتحمل المسؤلية عليه *


----------



## †gomana† (19 مارس 2006)

*روك ربنا يباركك يا جميل وشكرا عى تعبك تمعانا والاضافات الروعة دى*
*ربنا يخليك لينا يا مهنينا يا دودى*


----------

